# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  أطول كلمة في اللغة الإنجليزية..

## العقيق الاحمر

*ما هي أطول كلمة في اللغة الإنجليزية؟*



هذا السؤال يبدو سهلاً لكن الجواب الحقيقي له صعب جداً مع تطور العلم ودخول أسماء تقنية وعلمية على اللغة .
 فحسب الخبراء فإن أطول كلمة في البشرية يصل طولها إلى 189,819 حرفاً وهي كلمة غير معترف به في القوامين وفيها المقطع الآتي:
Methionylthreonylthreonylglutaminylarginyl...isole  ucine
وتعني هذه الكلمة المصطلح الكيمائي لأحد البروتينات واسمها "تيتين".

أما أطول كلمة ظهرت في الأدب فمكونة من 183 حرفاً وفيها المقطع الآتي:
Lopadotemachoselachogaleokranioleipsano...pterygon
وهي كلمة تعني أحد أطباق الطعام وأصلها يوناني ، وفي هذا الطبق هناك خليط من كل شيء كالسمك واللحم والخضار.

أما أطول كلمة في القواميس الرئيسة فهي:
Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis
وهي كلمة موجودة في قاموس أكسفورد وتعود إلى أحد أمراض الرئة.

أما أطول اسم مكان في العالم فهو : Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateapokaiwhenuakit  anatahu
وهي كلمة غير موجودة في القواميس وتعني تلة في نيوزلندا.

أما المواقع الالكترونية فهناك أكثر من موقع الكتروني يحمل أطول عنوان ( حيث أن أطول عنوان لا يزيد عن 65 حرفاً) وأشهر عنوان هو:
http:// thelongestlistofthelongeststuffatthelongestdomainn  ameatlonglast.com


منقول للفائدة  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*لألألألأ مش معقوووووول !!!*

*يعني كله كوم واسم الموقع الاليكتروني كوم تاني* 
*شكراً يختي يالعقيق على المعلومات الرائعة*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *لألألألأ مش معقوووووول !!!*
> 
> *يعني كله كوم واسم الموقع الاليكتروني كوم تاني* 
> *شكراً يختي يالعقيق على المعلومات الرائعة*


 
والله طلع معقول يا اخوي  :Smile: 
انا التي أشكر تواجدك هنا..لقد أسعدني حقاً
دمتَ بخير

----------


## Sc®ipt

ولااااااا اشي
خصوصا صاحب الموقع
يعني مين بده يفوت على موقعه الي عامل هاد الموقع و مختار هيك اسم
ههههههه مليح الي ما تركو مجال لأسم الدومين اكثر من 65 حرف ولا كان اخذ راحته اكثر هههههه

شكرا العقيق على المعلومات الحلوة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> ولااااااا اشي
> خصوصا صاحب الموقع
> يعني مين بده يفوت على موقعه الي عامل هاد الموقع و مختار هيك اسم
> ههههههه مليح الي ما تركو مجال لأسم الدومين اكثر من 65 حرف ولا كان اخذ راحته اكثر هههههه
> 
> شكرا العقيق على المعلومات الحلوة


 
شايف يا عزيزي ..ياما بنعيش ونشوف
شاكرة مرورك سكريبت..نوّر الموضوع بوجودك  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حلوه عقيق بس كنت حاب اقرأهم ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> حلوه عقيق بس كنت حاب اقرأهم ..


 
الله يحلي ايامك يا صديقة 

يا ريت كان في مجال نقرأهم اظن إنه قرائتهم أصعب من إنه نتصور  :Smile: 

سعيدة أنا بتواجدك هنا غاليتي  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

حلوووووووووو كتير 
بس مش فاهمة اشي منهم
شكرا عقيق

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> حلوووووووووو كتير 
> بس مش فاهمة اشي منهم
> شكرا عقيق


والله يادودو انا نفس الإشي  :Icon9: 

يسلمووووووووووو على مرورك يا زووووووووووووووووووووووووووق  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## shams spring

مش طبيعي
شو هاد!!!!!!!!!
هاي كلمة ولا 
جريدة متلا!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يمكن جريدة مثلاً؟!

ههههههههههههههههه... طبعاً كلمة 

نورتي عزيزتي  :Smile: 
أسعدني تواجدك

----------


## الوسادة

فعلا الواحد بعيش و بسمع

شكرا الك عقيق

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> فعلا الواحد بعيش و بسمع
> 
> شكرا الك عقيق



سعيدة بتواجدك وسادتنا 

نورتِ  :Smile:

----------

